# "O'Byrne Letters" Info Please?



## HostBidder (3 Sep 2008)

I'm looking for some general info on O'Byrne letters, e.g.

What exactly are they?

When should they be used?

Can they be used in contract law cases?

Can anyone provide me with a useful link for further info on O'Byrne Letters?

Thanks!


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: O'Byrne Letter Info Please?*


----------



## HostBidder (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: O'Byrne Letter Info Please?*

Thanks for that Ubiquitous, I had searched on Google before I posted here.  I get links to sites with specific cases where this was used, but I didn't find any useful general info or explanations.

Any other ideas?


----------



## dazza21ie (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: O'Byrne Letter Info Please?*

It is part of a legal tactic of suing everybody and letting the court decide who is at fault e.g. Mr. A was walking along footpath when a car crash happens beside and he gets hurt as a result. Mr. A's solicitor might send an O'Byrne letter to both drivers invovled in the crash and then proceed suing both drivers. The O'Bryne letter will give Mr. A some protection as to costs should he only be successful against one of the drivers.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: O'Byrne Letter Info Please?*



HostBidder said:


> Thanks for that Ubiquitous, I had searched on Google before I posted here.  I get links to sites with specific cases where this was used, but I didn't find any useful general info or explanations.
> 
> Any other ideas?



The following explanation is on the 2nd link on my google search

http://www.claims.ie/index.php?id=39



> In circumstances where there is more than one Defendant/ Respondent, the Letter of Claim is even more important. In these circumstances the Letter of Claim becomes an "O’Byrne Letter", which addresses the issue of liability as between the Respondents. The O’Byrne letter is similar to the Letter of Claim but must also deal with the following issues:-
> 
> * claim that the accident was caused by the wrongdoing of one or other potential Respondent but that the Claimant is unable to say which was is responsible;
> 
> ...


----------



## HostBidder (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: O'Byrne Letter Info Please?*



ubiquitous said:


> The following explanation is on the 2nd link on my google search
> 
> http://www.claims.ie/index.php?id=39



Thanks again, apologies for not making it clear in my first post, but my main interest is in knowing about it's use in cases relating to contract law.

Thanks also dazza21ie.


----------

